# Deer mount back



## cfoster5 (Feb 3, 2009)

Not sure if i did this right or not.  Shot this deer last year in November from Putnam county.  He scored right at 140.  Could someone tell me how to upload pictures to post.  Thanks


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 3, 2009)

I fixed it for ya...

Gorgeous buck!!! Now tell us the story about him!


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 3, 2009)

To post a picture, you'll see a tiny square just above where you type your message.. it looks like this...






Click on that, and then paste in where you've copied your photobucket image...

That, or just type in the link, but be sure to have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at the end... with no spaces in between any of it..


----------



## cfoster5 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks!  Shot him November 4th just after he got done fighting another buck a little smaller.  Grunted him in at about 60 yards.  My biggest buck so far


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 3, 2009)

cfoster5 said:


> Thanks!  Shot him November 4th just after he got done fighting another buck a little smaller.  Grunted him in at about 60 yards.  My biggest buck so far


He's a sho'nuff nice one!!!  I think I got his twin in '03... 

I love big 8's!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Feb 3, 2009)

great buck... mount is impressive too...


----------



## florida boy (Feb 3, 2009)

thats a fine one  !


----------



## shawn mills (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice buck! Love that mass!


----------



## Nastytater (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice deer you have there......The mount looks great also.....


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice buck! and a great mount!


----------



## Hoss (Feb 3, 2009)

Awesome buck and a fine looking mount.  Congrats on both.

Hoss


----------



## Booner Killa (Feb 4, 2009)

sweet one no doubt. Congrats on a fine buck.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 4, 2009)

Great looking buck, congrats!

Very nice mount, who did the work?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 4, 2009)

sweet old buck!  congrats!


----------



## Buckfever (Feb 4, 2009)

That's a great looking 8, and a nice mount too!


----------



## browning260 (Feb 4, 2009)

good looking mount


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 4, 2009)

Great buck and the mount looks awsome.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 4, 2009)

Thats definately one to be proud of. He looks great!


----------



## cfoster5 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks! Billy Jordan in Spalding county mounted it.  He does a really good job


----------



## JH300 (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice buck


----------



## Son (Feb 6, 2009)

*Deer*

That's a beauty, I wouldn't trust that pin hanger.


----------



## kenlr4 (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice buck good job on the mount


----------



## nscrash (Feb 7, 2009)

Congrats on sucha fine deer!!!


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Feb 8, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!! Congrats !!!


----------



## lock on (Feb 9, 2009)

That's a great 8 pt! Congrats!


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Feb 9, 2009)

georgious buck!! great mount too


----------



## money-dog (Feb 9, 2009)

Now that's nice


----------



## trophy-1 (Jun 2, 2009)

good job man ! looks good to me.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jun 3, 2009)

Can you answer me two questions please? How much did he weigh and how wide was he?


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh and by the way hes diesel!


----------



## bh98 (Jun 6, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## Ace1313 (Jun 6, 2009)

Great looking deer.  He is a hoss.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 7, 2009)

Man that is one fine looking 8 pointer. The mount is great looking too!


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jun 7, 2009)

Do you think that deer is 190 and about 18 inches?


----------



## Dagger (Jun 7, 2009)

What part of Putnam Co. are you hunting?  I have pics of 5 different big 8 pointers from last summer at my trough feeders, just wondering if your deer could be one of them.


----------



## cfoster5 (Jun 20, 2009)

We didnt weigh him but he had a 20 inch outside spread.  Dagger I hunt right off 44 when you pass over the lick creek bridge going toward Eatonton.


----------



## TMAC (Jun 20, 2009)

Good Looking mount!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 21, 2009)

Sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## boparks (Jun 21, 2009)

He is a beautiful deer with an awesome 8 point rack and it takes a lot of 8 pointer to get 140 .

It's great taxidermy work as well

Congrats


----------



## Dagger (Jun 24, 2009)

cfoster5 said:


> We didnt weigh him but he had a 20 inch outside spread.  Dagger I hunt right off 44 when you pass over the lick creek bridge going toward Eatonton.



We are practically neighbors, I'm off 44 at the corner of Alexander Rd. and Denham Rd. Lick Creek runs thru my property before it dumps into Lake Oconee.  I looked back at my pics from last summer, none are the same deer, my bucks all have longer G2s than their G3s.  Your buck looks to have longer G3s than its G2s. I live here so call me if you ever need anything, 706-485-8837.  Congrats on a fine buck!   Todd


----------



## bubbabuck (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats on a fine Studly Beast for sure !!!!!  Great Buck !!


----------



## Hut2 (Jul 22, 2009)

Super buck & great mount.


----------



## cfoster5 (Jul 28, 2009)

Dagger thanks good luck this year! There is a lot of big deer in that area.  Im hopin that i can shoot his daddy this year!


----------



## Chadx1981 (Aug 1, 2009)

Do you have any trail camera pictures of him? What about pics from the woods?


----------



## TheLurch (Aug 9, 2009)

nice buck bro. mount looks sweet.


----------



## Dredaddy (Aug 21, 2009)

Great Mount! Nice Buck! Where did you kill Him?


----------

